# Mapping/GPS Trails



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Soo..I just downloaded an app that will apparently track my trail ride with miles and show me an actual map. Im soo excited to go out to the barn tomorrow! I probably wont be taking no 5 hour trail ride, but Im still excited to try this app out.

Does anyone else use their phone/something to track and map their trail rides?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I use my Garmin Etrex. I upload the data to MapSource and then view the maps in Google Earth. It keeps me entertained. 

Most of my rides are fairly short (3 - 5 miles).


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay...I am a complete "maroon" when it comes to GPS and smart phones (I still have a stupid phone). Will the GPS still work if you are in an area without a signal? The GPS part must pick up from a satellite, right? How else could it track your course?
I am such a dinosaur...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine picks it up pretty well most of the places that I ride. If you are doing extreme canyon riding in Utah, you may be out of luck. The GPS device is not dependent on phone towers to work or I would be totally out of luck.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, apparently this app'll work regardless of cell or data signal..not sure if thats true though, lol.

I start out with about 2 miles just from the barn to the trails (and back, 1 mile each way), so Ill have to see what trails I even have access to at this time of year (too steep/slippery) to see how many miles of trails I can ride.
Id like to do some 50 mile rides come summer again though. Im gonna see if I can find the state park trail maps online so I can do some new trails as well when we can trailer again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've used a couple of different programs, Everytrail works well, allows me to post photos along the trail. ( it uses the GPS coordinates that my iPhone embeds in the photos)

Here is an example of a ride a couple of weeks ago in Zion National Park
Zions Kolob Arch - Horseback Riding trip | EveryTrail


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

the only problem with using the phone app is it is a battery hog!

I use a Garmin eTrex Venture HC to track miles and upload to EveryTrail. Way too much fun. I was hoping for a fancier Garmin for Christmas but I will have to keep the eTrex.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

GPS doesn't depend on having a cell phone signal. Lots of places I ride (hike, &c) don't have cell service, but GPS works ok. It just needs sight of a good slice of sky - trees are ok, but canyons may block too many of the satellites for a usable fix. (IIRC you need at least 3, and will get a position faster if you can see more.)

Now if your GPS is built into a smart phone, it may not work if there's no cell signal, but that is a design flaw in the phone, not anything inherent in the system. Good thing to check it before you head out too far.

PS: Just one thing to be aware of is that the maps on a GPS (or on-line) don't always reflect the reality of what's on the ground. Around here a lot of the dirt roads/trails aren't on maps, while other roads shown on the maps don't actually exist, or are several dozen yards from where the map says they should be.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Im just looking to be able to track the miles I put on her solo, so not too worried about getting lost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Most GPS's can track your mileage and your speed. I use it for the NATRC rides to keep track on my speed to make sure I stay on time. 

The *Go Home* button is my favorite, since I have sense of direction. In fact, if you ever ride with me and I say go this way, I would suggest you go the other way :lol::lol:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol I have a good sense of direction and can get back on track in less than an hour of realizing we're lost (unless we were real simple and didnt realize for a WHILE, lol).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I've used Endomundo which works well so far. Tracks time, distance, speed and maps route. I've also got AllSport. Haven't really tried that out yet. 

Some phones have an internal GPS and can work without a good cell signal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

*Map My Ride*

I've been using Endomondo to track miles for over a year, and recently started also using EveryTrail for the map making and picture/notes inserting capabilities. I noted a discrepancy between the programs in how many miles it was recording. I ran an experiment a couple times, using 5 different GPS sports apps simultaneously recording a ride. Map My Ride came out on top by a small amount over EveryTrail and two others. Endomondo came in dead last, by a lot.

I've been loosing over 10% on my miles with Endomondo. Apparently it doesn't run the GPS as frequently, and therefore cuts off turns more than other apps. This might mean it uses less battery, I am not sure. I have a Droid Razr Maxx, and it has great battery life, so it hasn't been an issue. 

On straight line rides, all three are more similar. However, the more twisty turny the trail, the more miles shorter Endomondo records. 

I'm disappointed knowing that the miles I logged in 2012 is actually quite short of what I actually rode.

I'm switching to Map My Ride for 2013. 
(FYI, it also has picture inserting capabilities similar to EveryTrail)


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Even with the Battery hog GPS. Most cell phones will run for the 6-8 hours of trail ride. Get back in your truck and plug them in. Or if you are camping, I just recharge them off of one of the many ways that are becoming available.

The smart battery packs that will recharge you iPhone 3 times only run $30. they weigh a few ounces and easily slip into a pack. Or the newer portable solar personal chargers or even this new Powerpot, That converts heat into electricity while you cook your dinner.


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow that Powerpot is so cool.... I would probably stick to solar , but what a great 2nd option !


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

On my smart phone, a Motorola something-or-other, I can select between true gps (a couple different aps) and Google Maps. Google maps runs off of the cell service, so it only works when there is service, and it is only approximate as to location, so that type of ap does not work well for trail rides.

The GPS aps are, in fact, true GPS and get their info from satellites. As has been said, deep canyons, and sometimes even heavy cloud cover, will occasionally block the signal, but it will immediately update as soon as it gets a clear shot.

As for battery life, different phones are different in that regard. Some phones will run the battery dead while using GPS even when it's plugged in if other services are also being used! To maximize your battery life, make sure you turn off services like bluetooth, wireless, and 4G while you are on your ride. You have to remember to turn them back on, though, when you're done. You can also buy accessory battery packs now, that plug into your phone's port and will add several hours to your phone's battery life.

I've been thinking that one of those GPS units used by joggers and bicyclists would be just the thing. You strap it on your arm (or maybe on a pack horse) and it records mileage, speed, maps, etc. Batteries last longer than on a phone. Anybody know if there's one optimized for horse trail riding yet?

I'm going to look into that cooking pot charger thingie! Thanks for posting that PaintedHorse!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Pattilou that is funny!!!! I have a fairly good sense of direction on roads but not as good in the woods. Biscuit, on the other hand, knows where the trailer is. He and I have had a few intense discussions when he wanted to go one way and I said to go another. I knew it was not in the direction of the trailer - we weren't through with the ride! LOL We call Biscuit "The Navigator". He is something else! Love that horse!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish Garmin would come up with one for trail riding. I think we want different information that some other sports. 

I want time I started, time I ended, speed, average speed, elevations, miles, track back. Ability to see a former trail and follow that one. Waypoints of course, compass, clock, hhahahahahahahahaha I need to take a Garmin person with me. I know that most Garmins will do alot of what I just said - but I would like a few tweaks to make it specific for horseback trail riding. Wouldn't hurt my feelings to have something to mount it to my saddle. Ok ...that is a total geek mode right there!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Horses do have a good natural gps built in. Even in unfamiliar areas, they know where to go. 

We rode to town once, about 3 1/2 miles away, and wanted to see if they could find their way home. All we had to do was control their speed or they would have run all the way back. They followed the road perfectly making the correct turns. They didn't try to cut through the fields either. Now we know we have personal designated drivers if we have a little too much at the bar, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

QOS said:


> I wish Garmin would come up with one for trail riding. I think we want different information that some other sports.
> 
> I want time I started, time I ended, speed, average speed, elevations, miles, track back. Ability to see a former trail and follow that one. Waypoints of course, compass, clock, hhahahahahahahahaha I need to take a Garmin person with me. I know that most Garmins will do alot of what I just said - but I would like a few tweaks to make it specific for horseback trail riding. Wouldn't hurt my feelings to have something to mount it to my saddle. Ok ...that is a total geek mode right there!


What tweeks in-particular? Almost all of that can already be done....there are several mounting options......I just tie mine on the my pommel bag and the other GPS to my wife's saddle bags. I always have paper maps and compass when in the wilderness too.

You need to come ride with us.....we could share notes and knowledge with each other....consider yourself invited!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Dang Gunslinger - I might be able to make that happen next year. I want to get MORE out of my Garmin. I can make it do all kinds of stuff but would really like a class on it to learn all of its tricks. I can go back and look at trails but it is a bunch of push this, push that. I want it simplified so I can go there instantly - not in steps. It may actually do that and I am taking the long way around. Wouldn't be the first time. Mine tells minutes/hours on the trail/moving time but not a Started at 10:05.09 ended at 5:06.15 That is what I want. 

I know I could map out waypoints in advance and follow to them. Hummm....just want it a little different. I run the lanyard through my D-rings and the Garmin though the loop and let it "hang" into my water bottle bag. I think I could put a shorter lanyard/clip on it and clip it to my D-ring up front. I do have a mapholder thingy for the front of my saddle it can go it but then it is flip this/flip that to see it. hahahahaa I want instant everything!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

If you use mapsource to view your track logs you can right click on the track log and select properties. Each "bread crumb" is time stamped. The one at the top is start time and the one at the bottom is stop time. If you select an index and then do a show on map it'll place just that individual track on the map. Let me look at this some more....I usually wear a watch....and look at the time when I start and again when I stop...is there not a clock field?


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Do you all have REI in your areas they give a basic class and an advanced class.


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

PS I don't need a better Garmin, I need better eyes :lol:


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I think Thenrie said it best with this



thenrie said:


> ... different phones are different in that regard. Some phones will run the battery dead while using GPS even when it's plugged in if other services are also being used! To maximize your battery life, make sure you turn off services like bluetooth, wireless, and 4G while you are on your ride.....


You gotta know how to operate your device to its maximum. When I finally got around to reading my manuals I found a lot of ways to both conserve battery life and to make the various devices do exactly what I wanted them to.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

thenrie said:


> On my smart phone, a Motorola something-or-other, I can select between true gps (a couple different aps) and Google Maps. Google maps runs off of the cell service, so it only works when there is service, and it is only approximate as to location, so that type of ap does not work well for trail rides.


This is no longer correct. Google Maps supports offline caching of maps and has for at least several months now. To access it, tap the menu button and look for the "Make Available Offline" menu item (should be in the right-hand column). I just did it on my Android 2.2 phone, so I know it works.

Because Google Maps uses GPS to determine your location, it's accurate down to a few feet. My non-fancy Samsung Android phone (on the Straight Talk prepaid plan) even knows when it's been aimed in a different direction and turns the on-screen pointer to match.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

2muchcoffeeman said:


> Because Google Maps uses GPS to determine your location, it's accurate down to a few feet.


Yes/no. The latitude-longitude position you get from the GPS is accurate. The map, though, is anybody's guess. In my (admittedly limited) experience, Google Maps are next door to useless for anything but paved streets.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> Yes/no. The latitude-longitude position you get from the GPS is accurate. The map, though, is anybody's guess. In my (admittedly limited) experience, Google Maps are next door to useless for anything but paved streets.


Never had this problem. (The developers of Apple Maps say it's a feature, not a bug. :lol: )


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree with yes/no. Google maps can work in conjunction with GPS, but it will also work on phones that do not have GPS via cell service. That's what I was referring to. I should have been more specific. I can use Google maps with my GPS turned off and it will get me approximate locations, but not exact, off as much as a 1/4 mile sometimes. I believe it is determining location by triangulating from cell towers, which is why it can be off a bit. However, when used in conjunction with GPS, it is my preferred service.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

2muchcoffeeman said:


> Never had this problem. (The developers of Apple Maps say it's a feature, not a bug. :lol: )


Well, they may have done a better job in your neck of the woods than they did hereabouts. When you get to the dirt road level, there are a lot of roads that I ride on (and drive, ride mountain bikes, etc) that don't appear on Google Maps (or any other online map that I've seen); there are roads shown on the maps that don't exist; and there are roads that do exist, but not where the map says they should be. And as for trail information, it's just plain nonexistent as far as I've ever seen.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I remember reading an article a few years back about google maps. They basically took satellite photos and used them to make maps via computer program. That means canals, ditches, driveways, etc can show up as a road. They then starting sending out their cars to verify the roads really exist. Of course that's mainly been done in populated areas which means they are not so accurate out in the boonies where we like to ride.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The google car actually went by my house. Even a glimpse of my daughters car heading out can be seen. Not sure how I feel about being able to peer into my backyard from google but there's nothing amazing to be seen. Thankfully I wasn't feeding the horses in my pajamas like I often do.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Most of the USG quadrant maps are based on the surveys done in the 1970. So when you buy a paper map, You are bound to get obsolete mapping. The Forest Service and BLM have both gone on active campaigns since the 70's to close off roads. They have stopped maintaining trails due to budget constraints, which means the trails eventually get grown over.

Programs like National Geographic Topo are based on those quadrant maps. So they can be extremely outdated. Showing roads that existed in the 70's but are now gone.

At least with the Google maps that are built upon satelite photos, You can often see the road, trail or waterways. The maps are constantly being refreshed. Every year or so. I've watched the images of my horse pasture and seen the different colored trucks I've owned over the past 10 years show up each year as the maps are refreshed.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> Most of the USG quadrant maps are based on the surveys done in the 1970. So when you buy a paper map, You are bound to get obsolete mapping.


To a certain degree that's true: however, the latest USGS maps (or at least some of them) which you can download & view as .pdf files, have an aerial photo/satellite layer with resolution good enough to pick out individual trees. 

While it's true that these have some inaccuracies as well, they're a lot better than what Google Maps (or any other on-line source I've seen) has to offer. The thing about Google &c is that they're just not interested in the non-urban world.

As for the Forest Service &c closing off roads, it's true that a number have been closed to vehicle travel, but they're still there, and good for hiking, biking, and horseback riding. There have also been new trails constructed (at least hereabouts) such as the Tahoe Rim Trail - which is about the only trail I've actually seen on Google Maps.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

There are numerous old roads where they have come in with heavy equipment and literally ripped them up. The Forest Service had gotten tired of ATV going around the closed signs, So they made them totally impassable to any kind of wheeled vehicle. Built large berms and make sure trees were laid across the old track. Basically did everything they could to revert the old road back to nature.

They were even extremely difficult to ride a horse down after the track excavators got done tearing them up. With some chain saws cutting out the deadfall trees and 10-12 winters of erosion to smooth out the hills and berms, we can get the horses down them now.

They roads are gone, But you can still basically see the clear cut through the trees where the road once was on the satellite views. But another 10-15 years and the new growth will grow enough trees that even the satelites won't define the old road beds.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

There may be some like that hereabouts, but not many. About all you get is good-sized berms closing off logging tracks.

Anyway, roads that aren't there any more is only half the problem with Google &c. The other half is the perfectly good roads that do exist, and are driveable (though some you'd want 4WD) & rideable, and in fairly regular use, that just don't exist as far as they're concerned.


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

I use a app for my phone called Mytrack for the droid. Longest tracking I have done what 20miles.. it uploads the information of the ride and here the example.I think I can track about another 30 miles before my battery dies on me. 

20 mile ride. - Google Maps


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

northwesten said:


> I use a app for my phone called Mytrack for the droid. Longest tracking I have done what 20miles.. it uploads the information of the ride and here the example.I think I can track about another 30 miles before my battery dies on me.
> 
> 20 mile ride. - Google Maps


That reminds me of any of the Sunday editions of the Family Circus cartoon that track Billy wandering around the neighborhood.










:lol:


----------

